# If your ever in Venice FL.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

One day a week you can get this Blackened Redfish Over Black Beans And Rice for $10.95. I think it was on Sat.






Cedar Creek Fish Camp Restaurant in Venice FL.


----------

